# madwifi, netgear wg311, 2.6.9 development-sources

## syamajala

hi i have a netgear wg311 and am trying to setup the madwifi module. I ran emerge madwifi and modprobe ath_pci but i get:

```
 WARNING: Error inserting wlan (/lib/modules/2.6.9/net/wlan.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting ath_rate_onoe (/lib/modules/2.6.9/net/ath_rate_onoe.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.9/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 
```

dmesg tells me:

```
 wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ath_rate_onoe: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_rate_onoe: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_tx_complete

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_encap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_input

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifattach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_sysctl_register

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_update

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_attach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifdetach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_node

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_newassoc

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_michael_failure

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_dump_pkt

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_copy

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_change

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_alloc

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_find_node

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_mhz2ieee

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_cleanup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_detach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_next_scan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_init

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_status

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_announce

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_chan2ieee

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_state_name

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_init

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_findrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_encap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_chan2mode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_newstate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_setupxtxdesc 
```

Any ideas why this is happening?

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Did you compiled wireless support in your kernel ?

----------

## syamajala

yeah, I have support for wireless lan drivers and wireless extensions.

----------

## will3477

I can't figure out how to fix the ieee80211_ioctl problem.

I was getting one about crypt (I don't remember exactly what though), but I cam across http://www.mattfoster.clara.co.uk/madwifi-3.htm#6  and on it I found

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.10. During compilation I see lots of warnings about undefined symbols, and loading the driver fails due to "unresolved symbols".
> 
> There are two seperate issues here, the most important one is the unresolved symbols errors. The warnings about undefined symbols are purely cosmetic.
> ...

 

I hope this helps some one.

  If anyone knows what to do about  ieee80211_ioctl I would appreciate the hlep.

----------

## syamajala

yeah i got the card working a while ago by enabling crypto api in the kernel but thanks anyways.

----------

## csheppar

I'm having the same problem after emergeing 2.6.10-r6. Just having trouble with the ioctl symbol

----------

## csheppar

Whoops, just got it after that last post. Reenabling wireless was the first step, I had a bunch of unresolved symbols before then. I didn't I'd need it if I wasn't using any of the extensions. Then to get rid of the last ioctl error I emerge -C madwifi-driver and then emerge madwifi-driver.

----------

## Cyfr

I'm getting the exact same error as the original poster. I'm a bit of a linux (and specialy a gentoo) newb, but im pretty sure i've got my kernel config all right and yet I still get these blasted errors! 

PLEASE could someone give me a stepby step of what I should do? Also.. how do I completly remove old stuff is it just emerge --unmerge madwifi-drivers?

----------

